# Robin Alciatore Plays Chopin



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

I know I'm a few days shy of Valentine's Day, but I thought I would share some _romantic _music for this moth's installment of _Once Upon the Internet_, and delve into some downloads from the defunct MP3.COM.








For those of us who emember the site, there were a few "special pages"of classical content, and one of them was aptky titled "The Music of *Frederic Chopin*" and featured American pianist, and well-known Internet artist, Robin Alciatore. According to her website, Robin Alciatore is one of the most popular classical pianists on the internet. Her recording of Beethoven's "Moonlight Sonata" has been downloaded more than 4 million times.

Robin holds degrees from Loyola Marymount University and the University of Southern California. Her former teachers include Johana Harris, Daniel Pollack, and Nino Albanese. In addition to her six full-length CDs and several singles, Robin has provided music for several feature films and many documentaries. She maintains a full teaching schedule and collaborates often with vocalists and instrumentalists.

I don't know if it's appropriate for me to call her a "new age music" specialist, though her CDs seem to point us in that direction... These well-known Chopin works are given a solid look, an honest interpretations. Well worth listening!

*Frédéric CHOPIN (1810-1849)*


*Etudes, op. 10* no. 1, no. 2 and no. 5
*Mazurkas*, op. 6 no. 1; op. 63, no. 3; op. 68 no. 2 and no. 3
*Nocturnes*, op. 9 no. 2; op. 27, no. 2; op. 37, No. 1; op. 48, no. 1; op. 55, no.1
*Prelude, op. 28* no. 6, no. 15, no. 20 and no. 24
*Waltses*, op. 64, no. 2; op. 69, no. 1 and no. 2; op. 70, no. 1 and no. 2; op. post (BI 56)
Polonnaise op. 26, no. 1 
Ballade no. 1, op. 23

Robin Alciatore, piano
(Downloaded from MP3.COM)

_Internet Archive_ Link - https://archive.org/details/24BalladeNo.1Op.23


----------

